# Red Scorpions Rules



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all. I'm considering starting a small RS force. 

I've had a look through the IA books and like what I've seen. 
However, I don't seem to be able to find how they work on the tabletop. I know the IA books have entries for their tactical squads and some dreadnoughts.

Do you just use these entries alongside the SM 'dex?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes as you said there are rules/points costs for them in IA4, but everyone I know who has them as a Chapter just uses the vanilla SM Codex to field them in standard 40K games.

They are a nice kit though..FW stuff for them is very nicely detailed, especially Librarian Loth.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

IA4 is out of date though isn't it? they'd need to be brought in line with 5ed - unless there's a errata?

~O


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

IA9 contains rules for Chapter Master Culln, who has a Chapter Tactics ability like many of the special characters in the 5th ed. Space Marine codex.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Desecai said:


> IA9 contains rules for Chapter Master Culln, who has a Chapter Tactics ability like many of the special characters in the 5th ed. Space Marine codex.


Just checked Culln's entry in IA9, he does indeed have a Chapter Tactics that allows apothecaries to replace the sergeants in tactical squads :victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are the most recent rules. There's also rules IIRC in IA6 for them, although that was still 4th Edition, so uses the Trait System.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

personly i would say use them as Nilla marines but use the special charature rules from the IA books such as Cullen. Otherwise they can be lysander stand in etc.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I'll use the 'Nilla dex and then Culln and Loth (probably not at the same time) as they are both beasts. Having FNP tactical marines is an awesome idea :grin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blood Angels think so!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

TKE, when was the last time you *actually* saw a blood angels tactical marine? Apparently they've all become assault marines, traded in all the bolters for pistols and CCWs and a discount of their ride...:laugh:


----------

